# Ready to own nothing and like it?



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Five days ago, president pudding head signed an executive order entitled "Executive Order on Ensuring Responsible Development of Digital Assets". (that's the White House website)
In this order, direction is given to begin information gathering on the affects and plausibility of developing and implementing a "US CBDC" (United States Central Bank Digital Currency).
The very thing we've all seen coming down the pike may be here before the end of president houseplant's term.

Proposed as a means to combat "crime and illicit finance; national security; the ability to exercise human rights; financial inclusion and equity; and climate change and pollution".
Presented as a tool to mitigate "risks that digital assets could pose to consumers, investors, and business protections; financial stability and financial system integrity".
With all the flowery fear-mongering that could be mustered, we are now in the first stages of saying goodbye to cold hard cash, even if it is just a fiat currency.
With a system like this, your paper and pocket change will be worthless, unless turned in and converted to "digital assets".
Your digital assets will be linked to a "wallet" which must be identifiable to you for the CBDC to register any existence of you in the blockchain. This will of course not be allowed to be anonymous. There's not a single transaction involving the government where the identities are anonymous.

The mind reels with the potential this kind of system could bring about.
You think it's easy for your credit card company to turn your card off? Just wait until your political opposition doesn't like what you said on Twitter. Bye bye bank balance.

Some of the directives are given 180 days for a response.
Read through it.
Make plans.
I intend to pull all cash assets out as soon as any of this progresses. At the slightest whiff of a digital coin being created by the government, I'm out.
Thankfully (unless this has been working in the background since he took office) the gears of government grind slowly and there will be some congressional action that must take place before "legal tender" is no longer "legal".
Don't panic yet. But be prepared. I predict a run on the banks within the year.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Please have some respect, President Houseplant should be CAPITALIZED !


----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

What good would your cash be if it becomes worthless, non-legal tender?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Think he will have better luck taking guns away.

Beck has been talking about biden bucks for a while now. Actually surprised he went through with starting the ball rolling.

It's all part of the one world order and the great reset.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

ItsJustMe said:


> What good would your cash be if it becomes worthless, non-legal tender?


It will be accepted wherever it's decided to still be accepted. Just as it is now. That's the whole notion behind a fiat currency. It's a trading system built on nothing but trust that the currency has value in the trade.
If a state, for example, decides not to engage in this and break off, you'll still need some interim currency to trade with.
Just like shiny rocks and beads, paper and coin have trade value even if they lack intrinsic value. You don't give a dollar for your soda because you think soda is worth $1 worth of gold. You do it because it's worth losing that one paper rectangle with Washington's face on it.
In any shift between currency systems, until sides are taken and finalized, people will revert to what they are comfortable with.
Having your fiat cash, and any gold/silver too, on hand will give you a way to migrate the transition to whatever new physical currency might spring up as a result of this. (think state-issued currency, in the event this splits the country in some way... as an example)

Bear in mind, "legal tender" only means it's an acceptable form of payment for all debts.
Becoming something other than "legal tender" doesn't mean it will be illegal to accept it as payment.
The government just won't recognize it.


----------



## wraithofroncollins (10 mo ago)

I'm a Christian and well all this is prophecy to me... so eh.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Five days ago, president pudding head signed an executive order entitled "Executive Order on Ensuring Responsible Development of Digital Assets". (that's the White House website)
> In this order, direction is given to begin information gathering on the affects and plausibility of developing and implementing a "US CBDC" (United States Central Bank Digital Currency).
> The very thing we've all seen coming down the pike may be here before the end of president houseplant's term.
> 
> ...


Yikes. Thanks. What should an average broke person do?


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Invest in knowledge. Get skill sets that are invaluable. Coming from the financial world that’s been hard for me. What the hell is a financial adviser going to be worth when we own nothing? So I’ve learned gardening, fowl hunting, pheasant husbandry, and I can move a sailboat anywhere even at knight. I love night sailing right now. Keep pissing off the locals with no lights. Also learned reloading, a little first aid, and am researching solar installation beyond the boat now.


----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

I am trying to understand this crypto/digital currency. The one question for which I haven't found an answer is this: If Bitcoin has a finite number of "coins", and you buy into it, who gets the cash you send? Assume it is like an original issue stock -- the corporation which issues the stock gets the cash and you get part ownership of the corporation. But is there a corporation for Bitcoin (or any of the others)? What exactly do you "own"? Who gets the money? I understand that if a government issues digital currency, it is just like fiat. Backed by the government. But this other?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Sounds almost ....biblical in nature


----------



## wraithofroncollins (10 mo ago)

Maine-Marine said:


> Sounds almost ....biblical in nature


It is its why I am not worries about it... The USA is becoming "Spiritual Babylon" and we know what the word says there...


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

wraithofroncollins said:


> It is its why I am not worries about it... The USA is becoming "Spiritual Babylon" and we know what the word says there...


I never understood..or agreed with the spiritual babylon thing...


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

ItsJustMe said:


> I am trying to understand this crypto/digital currency. The one question for which I haven't found an answer is this: If Bitcoin has a finite number of "coins", and you buy into it, who gets the cash you send? Assume it is like an original issue stock -- the corporation which issues the stock gets the cash and you get part ownership of the corporation. But is there a corporation for Bitcoin (or any of the others)? What exactly do you "own"? Who gets the money? I understand that if a government issues digital currency, it is just like fiat. Backed by the government. But this other?


Originally a "coin" is mined. The first coins mined were created by the inventor of the concept, Satoshi Nakamoto. Nobody knows who this person(or group) is, and they've since disappeared from the online space (for 10 years now).
Anyways, they triggered the "genesis block" which created the first 50 bitcoins.
After the coins were generated, they began to be traded. They were entirely worthless by comparison to USD, and were often given away just to generate transactions. With each trade, a new addition was made to the ledger that keeps track of transactions (the blockchain). To ensure all transactions are legitimate, the blockchain is verified by users called "miners". They run complex algorithms on their systems to solve equations which resolve and verify the blockchain. When they successfully complete a "block", they are rewarded with a quantity of bitcoin. This is how the currency is now generated. The federal government prints money. Bitcoin generates new coin through blockchain validation. The difference is, the protocol only allows for a maximum of 21 million coins to ever be created. This is controlled by the reward being halved ever 210,000 blocks verified (~every 4 years). This is why there is always a constant push for improvement in mining computers. Miners want to maximize their rewards by completing more and more blocks. Eventually there will be no more coins to reward, and mining will just transform into a validation system with miners getting "fees" for their efforts. The last Bitcoin is expected to be mined some time in 2140.

When it comes to dollar value, that's where you can start to think of these as "stocks". People can trade USD for equivalent Bitcoin based on the current market value, just like stocks. This is controlled by the apparent value of the coin in the marketplace. If demand is low and selling is high, the price drops. If demand is high and selling is low, the price increases. This price is available in all kinds of fiat currencies, as well as other coins, at an exchange rate.

In the truest sense of use, the bitcoin (and most digital currencies) were intended to be used in a manner wholly disconnected from any fiat currency in the world, and even disconnected from precious metals. It was intended to be its own currency, with all transactions happening with the expectation that a bitcoin represented a certain value, but not a "dollar value". "This sandwich is worth XX Bitcoin."
This has been drastically muddied by the investing market that saw an opportunity to make big money in USD by trading in BTC(Bitcoin).
Now people largely think of these coins as having a USD value because that's often how people get into it. They buy on an exchange with their own USD.
If I walked up to you and offered you a fraction of a digital coin for your wares, would you accept it on faith, or would you want to know how much USD it represented? See the problem? As long as we treat them as their USD equivalent, they'll never truly be their own marketplace currency.

But that's exactly what we do with dollar bills... Inflation shows us that "this sandwich is now worth XX USD", and we grumble that we have to give more for it, but we don't think "how much more is that in gold/silver?"
The fraudsters that separated us from the gold standard did a masterful job of disconnecting us from that thinking (and the finite resource it represented), and we barely realize it anymore.

Nobody "owns" an entity supporting Bitcoin. People just own the currency and transact with it. Some on exchanges swapping it for other currencies, some on illicit sites swapping it for illegal goods/services, and some just using it for everyday things where it's accepted. There is a fractional representation of Bitcoin, honorably known as the "satoshi" after the inventor, and you can think of these as small denominations of the larger "coin".
If you could conduct your daily life in only BTC, you wouldn't care what the USD equivalent was. Only when you must cross-transact does it become an issue.

When it comes to the government creating its own digital coin, who knows what half-baked, sadistic, or outright baffoonish decisions they would make in it's generation/control.
But its creation doesn't matter as much to me as what they could do if they hold the digital keys to all digital accounts...


----------



## wraithofroncollins (10 mo ago)

Spiritual Babylon is the spirit of Babylon, the first empire it goes back to Daniel's vision of the Statue with a Golden Head (Babylon) then the following Empires, Persa, Greece, Rome and the Final One World Empire of the Anti-Christ. Spiritual Babylon is archetype, I guess you could say, of Babylon. Greed, Idolatry, Sexual Promiscuity, Child Sacrifice (some people liken it to Abortion), etc. all to distract us from Tyranny. That is every nation in the world at this point... So we are told to flee Spiritual Babylon, basically Bug-Out of the majorly advanced nations before they start eating each other... lol


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Cashless society has been part of the plan for years.


----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

*Ready to own nothing and like it?*

Pretty darned close, actually. Been working on the house for two months and just about All Done. Maybe just let the place fall down because they will probably take it away from me anyway. Here ya go, it's all yours.

Well...not really. 







This project is now one down, seven more to go. Bandaged up after the first one, and was sitting here thinking "seven more", laughing maniacally. My little dog sat there and looked at me, "You okay, Alpha Leader?" I replied, "Now don't you laugh at me! Cuz you're going to the vet this afternoon!"


----------



## KellyDude (11 mo ago)

I drained my savings and killed paypal right after Trudeau seized trucker money (And I told bank why I was doing it). Paypal etc are just another tunnel into your money. and gofundme is dead to me. bought more canned food today- some doesn't expire til 2025. countries are shutting down exports. Tested my new solar power system. read the tea leaves,,...


----------



## wraithofroncollins (10 mo ago)

Trying to find a camp to move into, I own land with nothing on it... I might be able to just put a camper on it until I have to Bug-Out. Might put the camper is a storage building when I move to city to work. Bug with the camper to my empty lot in WV... lol


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Found an article discussing the difference between any normal cryptocurrency, and this idea of a central bank controlled digital currency.
It also outlines some potential misuse/abuse of such a system. (oh but that would never happen.... no, never)








Government Controlled Central Bank Digital Currency: An Extinction-Level Threat Against Liberty


Joe Biden’s Executive Order on March 09, 2022, reenergized the social media buzz over digital currencies to the point that many far-left national socialist media sources began talking as though this dangerous threat to liberty is now inevitable. Part of the problem is that we have a classic...




basedunderground.com


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I was kind of stunned by some of the responses. Since lots of us have hobbies and search out the "latest and greatest" I just 'assumed' we were all looking for the Magic Grail. I never thought of a metric ton of German money to be a "misuse."

I saw some plastic on a Shelby once. Now, that's a 'misuse...'


----------



## Sister Abagail (10 mo ago)

Maine-Marine said:


> I never understood..or agreed with the spiritual babylon thing...


Jeremiah 23
Jeremiah 30
Joel 2
Matthew 24
Mark 13
Luke 21
Jude 1
Revelation 13
Revelation 19
🕊🇮🇱👑🦁HalleluYAH🕎📜📖🐑✝❣🙌🕊


----------



## Sister Abagail (10 mo ago)

wraithofroncollins said:


> Spiritual Babylon is the spirit of Babylon, the first empire it goes back to Daniel's vision of the Statue with a Golden Head (Babylon) then the following Empires, Persa, Greece, Rome and the Final One World Empire of the Anti-Christ. Spiritual Babylon is archetype, I guess you could say, of Babylon. Greed, Idolatry, Sexual Promiscuity, Child Sacrifice (some people liken it to Abortion), etc. all to distract us from Tyranny. That is every nation in the world at this point... So we are told to flee Spiritual Babylon, basically Bug-Out of the majorly advanced nations before they start eating each other... lol


 Our Country is in Trouble because of This:

"Temple of Baal Arches To Rise In New York City and London"





Christian News Headlines - Breaking and Trending Religion News


Your source for the latest Christian news and religion news headlines from the United States and the world. Trending topics and news stories that are important to your Christian faith.




www.christianheadlines.com





If We Don't REPENT And Turn Back to GOD, Our Country will suffer Greatly! Although, the Anti-Messiah System will rise anyway, before YESHUA HAMASHIACH JESUS THE MESSIAH Returns, and no matter what, we must prepare to "Overcome" so we may see our MESSIAH and Have Eternal Life.

End-times Tribulation Preparation Scriptures to KNOW:
Jeremiah 23
Jeremiah 30
Joel 2
Ezekiel 38
Psalm 23
Psalm 68
Psalm 91
Proverbs 3:1-6
Isaiah 53:1-14
Isaiah 40:28-31
Isaiah 61
Matthew 24
Mark 13
Luke 21
John 1
John 3
John 14
Acts 2
Romans 8
James 5
Hebrews 13:8
Ephesians 6:10-18
1 John 3 
1 John 4
Jude 1
Revelation 5
Revelation 13
Revelation 19-22


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Sister Abagail said:


> Jeremiah 23
> Jeremiah 30
> Joel 2
> Matthew 24
> ...


and which of those talks about the USA being spiritual babylon


----------



## wraithofroncollins (10 mo ago)

All of them, spiritual Babylon is an archetype... That's why it's spiritual... It's an attitude, a philosophy and a set of actions. Problem is you can't just physically leave Spiritual Babylon because it's everywhere but, mainly this applies to the one world government.


----------



## Sister Abagail (10 mo ago)

Maine-Marine said:


> and which of those talks about the USA being spiritual babylon


Spiritual Babylon will be a Collective of MANY NATIONS! Revelation 17 describes the "whore of Babylon". Notice in Verse 5, how it Says,
"Mystery, Babylon The Great, The Mother Of Harlots And Abominations Of The Earth...."

Earth - Definitions (Merriam Webster Dictionary)

*: *the fragmental material composing part of the surface of the globeespecially *: *cultivable soil
2*: *the sphere of mortal life as distinguished from spheres of spirit life— compare HEAVEN, HELL
3a*: *areas of land as distinguished from sea and air
b*: *the solid footing formed of soil *: *GROUND
4often capitalized *: *the planet on which we live that is third in order from the sun— see PLANETS TABLE
5a*: *the people of the planet Earth
b*: *the mortal human body
c*: *the pursuits, interests, and pleasures of earthly life as distinguished from spiritual concerns"

There ARE ONLY 2 GROUPS In The WORD Of GOD

1. Children Of LIGHT Who Belong to the LORD,
From and Within ALL Nations:

Enoch 208:11; John 8:12; John 12:36;
Revelation 5:5-14; Romans 1:16; Romans 2:20;
Romans 15:10; Acts 9:15; 1 Corinthians 1:24;
*2 Corinthians 6:14; *1 John 5:5-6...

2. Children Of Darkness who Belong to the Enemy of our Soul, ha'satan/lucifer/the devil/the adversary;
Those who are Lawless, without the LORD and no moral code of goodness/fairness/righteousnesses according to GOD's Perspective, are children of Darkness-Lawless Ones AND Belong to the "Great whore of Babylon".... From and within ALL Nations.

*Revelation 17:5
*1 Corinthians 6:9-11- Tree Of Life Version
"9 Or don’t you know that the unrighteous will not inherit the kingdom of God? Don’t be deceived! The sexually immoral, idolaters, adulterers, those who practice homosexuality, 10 thieves, the greedy, drunkards, slanderers, swindlers—none of these will inherit the kingdom of God. 11 That is what some of you were—but you were washed, you were made holy, you were set right in the name of the Lord _Yeshua_ the Messiah and by the (Spirit of our GOD)~ _Ruach_ of our God."
*John 8:42-44 Tree Of Life
"42 _YESHUA_ said to them, “If GOD were your FATHER, you would love ME, for from GOD I came and now I am here. For I have not come on MY own, but HE sent ME. 43 Why don’t you understand MY speech? Because you’re not able to hear MY WORD! 44 You are of your father the devil, and you want to do the desires of your father. he was a murderer from the beginning and does not stand in THE TRUTH, because there is no truth in him. Whenever he speaks lies he is just being himself—for he is a liar and the father of lies."
*John 3:14-21

*"Temple of Baal arch arrives in New York as America’s turn away from God continues"





The Global Dispatch







www.theglobaldispatch.com




*


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Sister Abagail said:


> Spiritual Babylon will be a Collective of MANY NATIONS! Revelation 17 describes the "whore of Babylon". Notice in Verse 5, how it Says,
> "Mystery, Babylon The Great, The Mother Of Harlots And Abominations Of The Earth...."
> 
> Earth - Definitions (Merriam Webster Dictionary)
> ...


ok, so no verse refers to USA as Babylon... thanks


----------



## BritishPrepper (10 mo ago)

I'm with you 100% on that. I'd never buy into a full digital ID and money system. Yeah, covid was bad and the passports some said were mark of beast (those who don't know their scripture) but 'no man buy or sell' is speaking specifically of an economic system in place that we are commanded to avoid to prevent total damnation of the soul. However, remember also that there must be a specific act of 'worship' to the beast to get the mark, so while the digital money is a part of it for sure, it is not actually it. There is no way I'd get into that.


----------



## BritishPrepper (10 mo ago)

Maine-Marine said:


> ok, so no verse refers to USA as Babylon... thanks


I think if you watch the Babylon USA documentary, when you're done you will have no doubt that in our day and age that America is Babylon. 500 years ago it might have been something else, but right here right now, the most wicked place on earth has to be America, and the attributes of Babylon fit America like a glove. And it's destruction? Fire. Nuclear...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

BritishPrepper said:


> I'd never buy into a full digital ID and money system.


The digital monetary system will happen whether you agree or not. Your paper money will be useless and what you have in the bank or savings or whatever will be digital. And the exchange WON'T BE dollar for dollar. Remember equity, the first letter in ESG. Others are probably more deserving than you and will get a greater exchange rate.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I too believe that Mystery, Babylon is the US. There are many who believe it's Rome. Either way this has been speculated about for centuries and we won't have the real answer until things happen. Beat this dead horse all you wish.

Revelation 17:5 The name written on her forehead was a *mystery*: *babylon* the great the mother of prostitutes and of the abominations of the earth.

This happens way into Revelation so many things must happen before we will know the truth.


----------



## BritishPrepper (10 mo ago)

inceptor said:


> The digital monetary system will happen whether you agree or not. Your paper money will be useless and what you have in the bank or savings or whatever will be digital. And the exchange WON'T BE dollar for dollar. Remember equity, the first letter in ESG. Others are probably more deserving than you and will get a greater exchange rate.


Yeah that's right. What I meant by buy in to it was I won't take part in it, be a part of it. I'm fully ready to say goodbye to the little money I store in the bank and paper money I have here at home, I've bought most of the supplies I need and have the bulk in precious metals which I wouldn't be exchanging for any kind of currency, digital or otherwise, it would be for barter only.


----------



## Sister Abagail (10 mo ago)

Maine-Marine said:


> I never understood..or agreed with the spiritual babylon thing...


2 Types Of Kingdoms

Of LIGHT - Righteousnesses
*-------------------------------*
Of Darkness - Lawlessness

2 Lord's of the Two Kingdoms

Of FATHER GOD through YESHUA JESUS THE MESSIAH, At the Right Hand of FATHER GOD In Heaven & IN Believers Who Belong To HIM..Past, Present & Future
*------------------------------------------------------*
Of satan/the adversary/devil Through children of Darkness In the world

Characteristics Of The Two Kingdom Lord's

Originator-Genuine-Authentic-True-TRUTH, Who Is THE LORD
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Created-Fake Hack-off-Mimicking Preverter-LIAR,
who is a Want-to-Be Userper

2 Sides to a Coin

Heads
*--------*
Tales

2 Sides to a Team

Offensive
*-----------*
Defensive


----------



## Sister Abagail (10 mo ago)

Maine-Marine said:


> ok, so no verse refers to USA as Babylon... thanks


2 Types Of Kingdoms

Of LIGHT - Righteousnesses
----------------------------------------------
Of Darkness - Lawlessness

2 Lord's of the Two Kingdoms

Of FATHER GOD through YESHUA JESUS THE MESSIAH, At the Right Hand of FATHER GOD In Heaven & IN Believers Who Belong To HIM..Past, Present & Future
-----------------------------------------------------
Of satan/the adversary/devil Through children of Darkness In the world

Characteristics Of The Two Kingdom Lord's

Originator-Genuine-Authentic-True-TRUTH, in Who Is THE LORD
-----------------------------------------------------
Created-Fake Hack-off-
Mimicking Preverter-LIAR,
who is a Want-to-Be, Userper

2 Sides to a Coin

Heads
-----------
Tales

2 Sides to a Team

Offensive
---------------
Defensive

Notice in Revelation 17:7, it Mentions the Whore of Babylon was Riding A Beast with 7 Heads and 10 Horns. Biblically, 7 Heads Means 7 Kingdoms and 10 Horns Always Represents 10 Kings/Leaders of a Nation!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Sister Abagail said:


> 2 Types Of Kingdoms
> 
> Of LIGHT - Righteousnesses
> ----------------------------------------------
> ...


I am a follower of Jesus Christ and have been reading His word for over 50 years. I hope you do a better job speaking to non-believers... frankly you lost me and it seems you are babbling on (babylon) look I made a funny

seriously, you had your say, I had my say... but you just keep posting and posting and posting - are you trying to convince me or yourself


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Do I need to move my topic to the "SHTF in Prophesy" section.


----------



## Sister Abagail (10 mo ago)

Kauboy said:


> Do I need to move my topic to the "SHTF in Prophesy" section.


LOL 🤔🥱😴🥵🥶🥸🙃🙂🤗♥🌻


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

ItsJustMe said:


> I am trying to understand this crypto/digital currency. The one question for which I haven't found an answer is this: If Bitcoin has a finite number of "coins", and you buy into it, who gets the cash you send? Assume it is like an original issue stock -- the corporation which issues the stock gets the cash and you get part ownership of the corporation. But is there a corporation for Bitcoin (or any of the others)? What exactly do you "own"? Who gets the money? I understand that if a government issues digital currency, it is just like fiat. Backed by the government. But this other?


A new issue would mean a "mined" bitcoin. Someone ran a computer server application that processed bitcoin transactions randomly and the owner was rewarded with a bitcoin - so no one paid for it; no one received dollars for it; 

Now if you buy a bitcoin that means someone is selling a bitcoin and clearly that person receives the compensation. Its far more likely you'd use bitcoin like cash - transfer it too someone in exchange for a good or service.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The Federal Reserve is once again bringing up the idea of the "US CDBC".








The Central Bank Digital Currency Sales Pitch Begins ⋆ 🔔 The Liberty Daily


If you love the news, check out The Liberty Daily's homepage. As this site and other “fringe” news outlets have been saying for a while, this nation and the world are heading toward Central Bank Digital Currencies. The sales pitch for a digital U.S. dollar was launched today by Federal Reserve...




thelibertydaily.com





Eyes open folks. Watch for legislation. That will be the death knell.


----------



## wraithofroncollins (10 mo ago)

Kauboy said:


> The Federal Reserve is once again bringing up the idea of the "US CDBC".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep I expect it to happen soon enough...


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The buzz is now that this could happen by the end of the year.
Put as much or as little faith in this article's claims as you choose, but it should certainly be on everyone's radar.








“Cash Free” Central Bank Digital Currency Roll Out Coming in December?


Editor's Note: Mac Slavo's article below may seem "unhinged" to those who are not familiar with Central Bank Digital Currencies or




americafirstreport.com





Have a plan.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> The buzz is now that this could happen by the end of the year.
> Put as much or as little faith in this article's claims as you choose, but it should certainly be on everyone's radar.
> 
> 
> ...


I've heard the same chatter. December is the final due date of the report. I don't think they'll be able to pull off the entire change by then unless it's been in place for quite a while and tested.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

inceptor said:


> I've heard the same chatter. December is the final due date of the report. I don't think they'll be able to pull off the entire change by then unless it's been in place for quite a while and tested.


It requires legislation at the very least, and I've not seen any proposed.
I'm hoping this is just wild speculation at this point, but I'm sure this is coming eventually.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The slow roll toward tyranny never stops...








Technical Possibilities for a U.S. Central Bank Digital Currency | OSTP | The White House


By Dr. Alondra Nelson, head of the White House Office of Science and Technology Policy Alexander Macgillivray, Principal Deputy United States Chief Technology Officer Nik Marda, Policy Advisor President Biden often summarizes his vision for America in one word: Possibilities. A “digital dollar”...




www.whitehouse.gov





It's still coming, and is being pushed with "the highest urgency on R&D efforts related to CBDCs".

This release denotes some "objectives" they are seeking: (I've added my own comments in bold colored text)
"...these objectives state that a U.S. CBDC system should:
expand equitable access to the financial system, *(any time you see the word "equitable" instead of "equal", it means treating some people different from other people based on arbitrary examples of "social injustice" that must be corrected)*
preserve the role of physical cash, *(this shocked me to see, but I suspect such an objective will be short-lived, if pursued at all)*
and only collect data that is strictly necessary. *(Not a chance. Data is king. The whole point of this will be to learn habits and control behavior. This is an outright lie.)*
They also note that a U.S. CBDC should be sustainable, avoiding the environmental concerns raised by some privately-issued digital assets" *(This is a dig at current crypto assets which require electricity use in order to generate new coins, and the process is intentionally restrictive to avoid runaway devaluation. This new CDBC will likely be fabricated out of thin air, of course without even needing to be printed like cash, allowing further control of the "asset" by whichever party holds the digital encryption keys.)*

Stay vigilant. Have a plan.
Start contacting your state reps and make sure they know what's coming.
The only way states will be able to push back on this is by developing their own currencies.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

One of the links in the above-referenced document points to this one: https://www.whitehouse.gov/wp-conte...2-Technical-Design-Choices-US-CBDC-System.pdf

Of particular note are the last 5 pages.
Assume the worst, since they are absolutely considering them, and imagine exactly what this could become.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> The only way states will be able to push back on this is by developing their own currencies.


A number of states, Texas included, started looking into this possiblity back around 2008.


----------



## Swamp Hodag (4 mo ago)

Time to learn to barter. I can't see how the Amish are going to have it happen, and I do most of my shopping with them.


----------



## wraithofroncollins (10 mo ago)

Ah... I've simply come to expect it... And well how else will the Mark of the Beast work. Oh, but my Christian nut job thinking aside, its an blank check for national debt and will bust the economy so... have fun.


----------



## Ragnar Celine (3 mo ago)

Robert Shiller is one of the nutty professors giving President Pudding Head economic advice. Like almost all these frauds, Shiller gives to ACTBLUE, the fund for Democrat hacks. He handed $1,000 each to Biden for President and the Biden Victory Fund. Shiller really loves Hillary, she grabbed $7,400 from Shiller.

Here he is with Klaus Schwab.










Shiller has long been designing a digital currency to solve the inflation problem. He wants big data to create the perfect electronic money by basing currency units on people's economic needs.

The plan is for sophisticated software to aggregate the price of typical consumer’s daily purchases and a basket of their typical purchases chosen so that the price of the basket in dollars rises with inflation.

Shiller wants to introduce this new digital currency, called a ‘basket’, into the US economy. It will be free and will protect the value of people's money that would be eroded by inflation.

It works similar to the Unidad de Fomento, a non-circulating currency used in Chile. It is a shadow currency. There are no UF coins or notes circulating in the Chilean economy. It is a purely abstract unit-of-account, totally divorced from any medium-of-exchange.

Like Chile, the US government can adopt a shadow currency Americans can use for their transactions.

Now Dementia Joe has signed an executive order entitled "Executive Order on Ensuring Responsible Development of Digital Assets". This order, directs information gathering on the affects and plausibility of developing and implementing a United States Central Bank Digital Currency (USCBDC).


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Ragnar Celine said:


> Now Dementia Joe has signed an executive order entitled "Executive Order on Ensuring Responsible Development of Digital Assets". This order, directs information gathering on the affects and plausibility of developing and implementing a United States Central Bank Digital Currency (USCBDC).


Yes, linked in first post.


----------



## Ragnar Celine (3 mo ago)

The shadow currency is the first step toward the mark of the beast foretold in Revelation. 

Protecting the value of our money from inflation is the bait they are using to seduce us into accepting total slavery.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ragnar Celine said:


> The shadow currency is the first step toward the mark of the beast foretold in Revelation.
> 
> Protecting the value of our money from inflation is the bait they are using to seduce us into accepting total slavery.


Most of the posts you've made allude to something. So what is your main point here?


----------



## Ragnar Celine (3 mo ago)

inceptor said:


> Most of the posts you've made allude to something. So what is your main point here?



The whole plan was laid out in his book, "The New Financial Order".










short version


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ragnar Celine said:


> The whole plan was laid out in his book, "The New Financial Order".


Ok, but a lot of people write books on things I don't agree with, and you have made a number of posts regarding this book. In fact, all your posts are about this. It still begs the question, what's the point? What is you goal here?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Well, maybe except for whale hunting. I'm a tad too far from the coast and I can't picture myself as a whale hunter. I'd probably end up like Ahab.


----------



## Ragnar Celine (3 mo ago)

inceptor said:


> Ok, but a lot of people write books on things I don't agree with, and you have made a number of posts regarding this book. In fact, all your posts are about this. It still begs the question, what's the point? What is you goal here?


You know about the Fourth Industrial Revolution?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ragnar Celine said:


> You know about the Fourth Industrial Revolution?


I think I heard something about it. Why do you ask?


----------



## Ragnar Celine (3 mo ago)

inceptor said:


> I think I heard something about it. Why do you ask?


They are wielding their financial supremacy to remake society to benefit themselves


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ragnar Celine said:


> They are wielding their financial supremacy to remake society to benefit themselves


But you still keep point out the obvious. And it's global. With the rant you've been on, are you offering a solution?


----------



## Ragnar Celine (3 mo ago)

inceptor said:


> But you still keep point out the obvious. And it's global. With the rant you've been on, are you offering a solution?


I thought you could connect the dots but it looks like you're not picking up what I'm laying down so let me spell it out for you.

The only thing currently stopping our democratic republic from being completely taken over by a socialist tyranny is that over half the population is still refusing to bow down to it.

But they know the patriotic freedom loving part of the electorate is being ground down by inflation. Many of us are on fixed incomes. Our strength is diminishing.

It is clear to those who can read the writing on the wall what the 2024 campaign strategy will look like. The global elite now have in their possession financial technology that can lift the burden of inflation off the back of the people. It is a classic carrot and stick situation. Either vote for the party that will launch a new digital currency that promises to kill inflation once and for all, or continue to be stomped down by the boot of financial repression.

I know many will choose to do the right thing but the temptation for many more to go over to the dark side will be overwhelming.

The solution is clear. We need to spread the word far and wide and do it pronto so folks out there will be prepared well in advance to resist the full force of the coming onslaught of the global financial elite and their socialist dupes.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ragnar Celine said:


> I know many will choose to do the right thing but the temptation for many more to go over to the dark side will be overwhelming.
> 
> The solution is clear. We need to spread the word far and wide and do it pronto so folks out there will be prepared well in advance to resist the full force of the coming onslaught of the global financial elite and their socialist dupes.


So you're saying we can opt out of the coming digital currency that the govt is about to introduce?


----------



## Ragnar Celine (3 mo ago)

inceptor said:


> So you're saying we can opt out of the coming digital currency that the govt is about to introduce?


I am saying they need public opinion on their side and they will bribe the people to get their consent.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ragnar Celine said:


> I am saying they need public opinion on their side and they will bribe the people to get their consent.


I don't really think public opinion matters much to them.


----------



## Ragnar Celine (3 mo ago)

inceptor said:


> I don't really think public opinion matters much to them.


They sure spend a lot of money on propaganda, campaigns, advertising, public relations etc.


----------



## Ragnar Celine (3 mo ago)

inceptor said:


> I don't really think public opinion matters much to them.


I guess they could just hire one half the people to kill the other half.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ragnar Celine said:


> They sure spend a lot of money on propaganda, campaigns, advertising, public relations etc


Well, they can print all the money they need. It doesn't seem to be swaying many folks though.



Ragnar Celine said:


> I guess they could just hire one half the people to kill the other half.


And you think that will happen? Coming soon?


----------



## Ragnar Celine (3 mo ago)

I don't think they'd keep doing it if it wasn't working.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ragnar Celine said:


> I don't think they'd keep doing it if it wasn't working.


I don't think they care if it works or not. They are letting the people know what's coming.


----------



## Ragnar Celine (3 mo ago)

inceptor said:


> I don't think they care if it works or not. They are letting the people know what's coming.



Well I guess we'll find out sooner or later.

Don't have to take my word. Do your own research, draw your own conclusions.

Just wanted to put the word out so no one gets caught off guard.

Forewarned is forearmed.

If you fail to prepare, you're preparing to fail.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ragnar Celine said:


> Well I guess we'll find out sooner or later.
> 
> Don't have to take my word. Do your own research, draw your own conclusions.
> 
> ...


We seem to have a few here that don't do their own research. Many do. Some of us know what's coming down the pike.

With all the posts you made on this subject, you seem to be hinting at a solution.


----------



## Ragnar Celine (3 mo ago)

The idea of a supranational currency was conceived by John Maynard Keynes and the United Kingdom proposed introducing it after World War II. Keynes argued a global currency would not suffer from the disastrous economic effects of inflation.

The benefits from a world currency would be enormous. Prices all over the world would be in the same unit and be equal in different parts of the world. Trade between countries would be as easy as it is between US states.

There would be a common inflation rate and similar interest rates. Increase in trade, productivity and financial integration would increase economic growth and well-being.

Robert Mundell, who received the Nobel Economics Prize for his work on optimal currency areas, proposed the creation of a world currency by linking the dollar, the euro and the yen.

Once a link was established, other leading currencies would be under pressure to adopt it as well and a world fiat currency controlled by a world central bank would be created. An agreement on how to distribute the profits to governments from the new global fiat currency was all that was needed.

In March 2009, a UN panel of economists called for a new global currency reserve to replace the US dollar. The panel's report pointed out this would contribute to global stability, economic strength, and global equity.

A new World Currency Unit (WCU) is now on the horizon. The main motivation behind it is to eliminate inflation risk. The WCU is an indexed unit of account, with each unit representing a stable unit of global purchasing power.

Nobel winning economist Robert Shiller has long argued for introducing an indexed unit of account into the United States economy to eliminate inflation. Items accounted using indexed units of account have no inflation risk, since the real value of payments remain constant over time. An indexed unit of account, the Unidad de Fomento, was introduced in Chile in 1967. Its original base value has never changed.

WCU currency is now planned to be issued and distributed by Unite Global for cross border banking payments. The WCU aims to free the World from over-reliance on the US Dollar as the default cross border currency.

WCU currency offers several advantages over the Dollar or even cryptocurrency. It is apolitical, of reduced volatility and backed by a 100% fractional reserve. Cryptocurrencies can never handle the required high volumes and are plagued by volatility and trust issues.

WCU will be transacted securely, cheaply and instantly, reducing risk and without third party involvement. It will be readily available, transferable and convertible in the mainstream banking system.

A global economy needs a global currency. A global currency produced by a single central bank and used for all transactions around the world would make the global economy more stable, safe, and efficient.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

@Ragnar Celine, please refrain from copy/pasting articles/posts from other sites without giving appropriate credit, and even then, do not repost the entire contents. We do try to adhere to a set of rules regarding this. (see: Guidelines For Referencing Articles From Another Site)

You seem very adamant about this one topic. That's fine. Everybody has their passion. But you can tell from the timestamps of this thread that we have been discussing this particular thing since it was first instantiated via EO. A search of the rest of the site will reveal many threads concerning the actions of the WEF and discussions on how to prepare for their planned actions.
We are a site dedicated to helping each other prepare to make it through hard times. One key element of that planning is knowing just how hard those times could get.
It is my estimation that the institution of a centrally controlled digital currency in the US will be a tipping point. The general public already doesn't trust cryptocurrencies, and anyone who does trust crypto knows this type of centralized control is antithetical to the core idea. It won't go over well.
That said, there will still likely be pain involved. Especially if this coincides with the implementation of a "social credit score". (How the Federal Reserve is using the 'green transition' as a pretext to build an American Social Credit System)

I believe it will be too much too fast. All tyrannies fall for the same reason. They get a grip on the throttle, think they're moving slowly, pick up a little speed, their opposition starts to notice, and they proceed to go full speed until they crash.
We're in the "full speed" transition period of a failing ideology. That's why it feels like everything around us is changing and getting worse.
Thankfully, in the end, and after considerable suffering, truth wins and darkness gives way to light.
The topic we should be discussing is how we traverse the darkness.

BTW, I did not approve your pending thread. This thread we're in already discusses the same topic. Feel free to continue here.


----------



## KellyDude (11 mo ago)

Digital currency = slavery.
'If the situation were hopeless, the propaganda wouldn't be necessary' - Alex Jones quoting somebody


----------



## Ragnar Celine (3 mo ago)

Are you the moderator or the thought police? You are pushing very hard to put your own spin on this topic.

I thought a moderator was supposed to be impartial but you seem to have a hidden agenda.


----------



## Ragnar Celine (3 mo ago)

I'm less optimistic. Most voters are uninformed and susceptible to political manipulation.

A lot of Americans talk a big game when it comes to freedom and liberty, but will they be able to stand up to the heat when the time comes?

31% of Americans identify as Democrats
and 41% are Independents who will blow wherever the political wind takes them.

Only 25% identify as Republican and how many of those are RINOs?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ragnar Celine said:


> Are you the moderator or the thought police? You are pushing very hard to put your own spin on this topic.


Thought police......... That's funny. And you seem to be pushing hard on your agenda.



Ragnar Celine said:


> I thought a moderator was supposed to be impartial but you seem to have a hidden agenda.


We are, as much as possible. And you seem to have a hidden agenda yourself. I've even pointed that out a couple of times trying to find what that agenda is. You just keep pointing out the obvious.

If you had done any research here, this topic has been discussed before. This is a prepper site. We tend to focus on preparing for what's coming. Yet not one comment on that part of the equation. A one trick pony. I'm sure there are sites that only discuss politics. This isn't one of them.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Ragnar Celine said:


> Are you the moderator or the thought police? You are pushing very hard to put your own spin on this topic.
> 
> I thought a moderator was supposed to be impartial but you seem to have a hidden agenda.


They should be _when it comes to enforcing forum rules_. They should be allowed to speak freely when discussing the topics.


----------



## Ragnar Celine (3 mo ago)

My only agenda is to get this information out to the folks who care about the issue. My hope was to present new information and analysis that challenges the conventional wisdom on the subject. 

I've been upfront by saying you should verify it for yourself. If you do, you'll eventually agree with me because you're smart and I'm right.

I wouldn't insult your intelligence by telling you what you should do. Only you can decide that.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ragnar Celine said:


> My only agenda is to get this information out to the folks who care about the issue. My hope was to present new information and analysis that challenges the conventional wisdom on the subject.


If you had taken the time to look, this information has already been presented here. This is not new information. You are not the first to figure this out.


----------



## Ragnar Celine (3 mo ago)

inceptor said:


> If you had taken the time to look, this information has already been presented here. This is not new information. You are not the first to figure this out.


I'm afraid my search comes up blank.

I'd be interested to read anything this forum has to say about indexed units of account and how they can be used to mitigate inflation risk or Robert Shiller's proposals for designing stable digital currencies.

Can you please point me to that discussion?

Thanks.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

What we've discussed is the great reset and it's consequences. The coming digital currency is a major part of that. No one has discussed Robert Shiller in particular.

I'm not a financial guy and know nothing about indexed units of account. Nor do I care to learn. I have sifted through a mountain of financial information of what's coming and a fair amount of it is over my head. I didn't go to school to be a financial analyst. Few really understand the intricacies of finance. We have a few here who do.

I don't have time to sit here and do your research. A good researcher knows to try different variations on a topic.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

You keep on this one topic. I see no real solution to the issue. Are you just ranting, or do you offer a solution?


----------



## Ragnar Celine (3 mo ago)

inceptor said:


> What we've discussed is the great reset and it's consequences. The coming digital currency is a major part of that. No one has discussed Robert Shiller in particular.
> 
> I'm not a financial guy and know nothing about indexed units of account. Nor do I care to learn. I have sifted through a mountain of financial information of what's coming and a fair amount of it is over my head. I didn't go to school to be a financial analyst. Few really understand the intricacies of finance. We have a few here who do.
> 
> I don't have time to sit here and do your research. A good researcher knows to try different variations on a topic.


I've already said just about everything I have to say as clearly as I could.

Like I said before, the information should be vetted first. You seem to have a pretty strong forum here so I'm sure some here can do that. 

If the information is credible, spread the word. Like GI Joe said, knowing is half the battle. I don't know you personally, so other than that, I can't say what you should do.

You may not be interested in finance, but finance is interested in you.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Ragnar Celine said:


> I've already said just about everything I have to say as clearly as I could.
> 
> Like I said before, the information should be vetted first. You seem to have a pretty strong forum here so I'm sure some here can do that.
> 
> ...


We appreciate the information.

I denied your thread because we already had this topic for you to springboard off of, and it also triggered a warning message from the board software which indicated you copy/pasted it from another site.
Nobody is trying to prevent you from providing your thoughts on the topic, or expanding on it. You're free to do so on this related thread.
We don't prevent the expression of ideas here, unless they violate particular norms or laws. (please see our Rules and Guidelines for more information) We try to just let things go where they will within reason. But in the end, it is the discretion of the board owners to allow or deny certain topics or types of speech. As of yet, you've not encroached upon any such topic or speech.
Carry on.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ragnar Celine said:


> You may not be interested in finance, but finance is interested in you.


I didn't say I wasn't interested. I said I don't understand the intricacies of it. Huge difference there.


----------



## Ragnar Celine (3 mo ago)

inceptor said:


> You keep on this one topic. I see no real solution to the issue. Are you just ranting, or do you offer a solution?


Know your enemy.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ragnar Celine said:


> Know your enemy.


You mean all this has been a secret? Good thing you're on top of such secrets.


----------



## Ragnar Celine (3 mo ago)

Fortunately, not everyone reading this is an ineffectual little defeatist who's lost all hope and is ready to roll over and run for the hills.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ragnar Celine said:


> Fortunately, not everyone reading this is an ineffectual little defeatist who's lost all hope and is ready to roll over and run for the hills.


Whew! I was worried. Maybe you can get some to pay attention and start prepping.


----------



## Ragnar Celine (3 mo ago)

Preppers are just a tiny little subculture and prepping is for the worst case scenario. The worst case scenario assumes you've already been defeated. A tiny subculture of gun fetishists can't stop a global tyranny. I'm not worried about the preppers. I'm sure they'll be just fine hiding out at their BOLs. What about everyone else?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ragnar Celine said:


> Preppers are just a tiny little subculture


Agreed



Ragnar Celine said:


> What about everyone else?


Are you looking for an army or do you already have one and looking for more recruits?


----------



## Ragnar Celine (3 mo ago)

Y'all ever gonna approve that post or is the thought police gonna flush it down the memory hole?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ragnar Celine said:


> Y'all ever gonna approve that post or is the thought police gonna flush it down the memory hole?


We are the thought police and I knew you were going to say that.


----------



## Ragnar Celine (3 mo ago)

inceptor said:


> We are the thought police and I knew you were going to say that.


Are you ATF thought police or FBI thought police?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ragnar Celine said:


> Are you ATF thought police or FBI thought police?


Makes you wonder, doesn't it?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Ragnar Celine said:


> Y'all ever gonna approve that post or is the thought police gonna flush it down the memory hole?


You want us to approve a post where you provided dozens of contact email addresses and expect all members to spam numerous inboxes about this topic?
That feels a bit like a harassment campaign.
Posting lists of email addresses to websites is also bait for spam bots in general, and should be avoided merely out of respect for the owners of those accounts.

Feel free to encourage people to reach out to their local news outlets and political representatives if they feel moved to do so.
But lets not splash 70 email addresses across a post and think that's a good way to get attention for things you think are important.


----------



## Ragnar Celine (3 mo ago)

Kauboy said:


> You want us to approve a post where you provided dozens of contact email addresses and expect all members to spam numerous inboxes about this topic?
> That feels a bit like a harassment campaign.
> Posting lists of email addresses to websites is also bait for spam bots in general, and should be avoided merely out of respect for the owners of those accounts.
> 
> ...



Message me if you'd like to receive the list.

It is a list of publicly-available media outlet contact info. If you use it, be sure to use BCC as a courtesy to the recipients. The optimal number of recipients per send is 15 to avoid being labelled as spam but also avoid having to spend all day sending.

It includes national, Liberty, Talk radio, free speech, crypto, and financial oriented news outlets.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Ragnar Celine said:


> Message me if you'd like to receive the list.
> 
> It is a list of publicly-available media outlet contact info. If you use it, be sure to use BCC as a courtesy to the recipients. The optimal number of recipients per send is 15 to avoid being labelled as spam but also avoid having to spend all day sending.
> 
> It includes national, Liberty, Talk radio, free speech, crypto, and financial oriented news outlets.


Much better approach.
Thank you.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

They're happily open about their plans for CBDCs...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596625144814141441


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> They're happily open about their plans for CBDCs...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596625144814141441


The sad part is they are being open about it, and no one is paying attention.


----------



## Sherpa Bill (Dec 11, 2017)

ItsJustMe said:


> What good would your cash be if it becomes worthless, non-legal tender?


Money and currency are whatever We The People decide they are.


----------

